# Fridge doors hitting wall



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

So just got refrigerator delivered and we didn't push it in all the way when the guys where here but now that's all the way in when we open the right door the lower half hits the wall a little and it won't open all the way. We have it pushed all the way over to the left so it can't go anymore. Seems like the wall is crooked at the spot. Only need very little more room to have it open there, I was think of sanding it down maybe ..lol.. Idk. Pissed..:vs_karate:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Can the door swing be reversed?
Why not just pull it out a little?


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

If there is a counter, and the bulk of the kitchen work area, to the left the fridge, most likely you will want to reverse the door.


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

Can't unfortunately ..it has two doors. Really don't want to return this. 

http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/RF22KREDBSG/AA


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Mstrlucky74 said:


> Can't unfortunately ..it has two doors. Really don't want to return this.
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/RF22KREDBSG/AA


MR Lucky.....

I think this is just a very strange coincidense. Is your refrigerator the double door with a "double door" for the right hand door. (because it is a "double" doorhe right hand dooris thicker than the left hand door and will swing differently and can hit a counter or I guess a wall.

I HAVE THE VERY SAME ISSUE. 

(I just punched out my refrigerator bay 5" into the garage so I could get a counter depth appearance to the refer. I had measured my depths based on the left hand door.)

I have called samsung and closely inspected the hinge assembly, and am pretty sure there is no hinge adjustment/change to correct the issue.

In my case, I'm going to have to trim the granite counter corner back on the right hand side to get the refrigerator another 1.5" back/recessed.

I'd send a pic...but I'm in Cali at my daughters.

I do love the refer though. Did you get the second icemaker in the freezer drawer. Finally, we have plenty of ice.

Best

Peter


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> MR Lucky.....
> 
> I think this is just a very strange coincidense. Is your refrigerator the double door with a "double door" for the right hand door. (because it is a "double" doorhe right hand dooris thicker than the left hand door and will swing differently and can hit a counter or I guess a wall.
> 
> ...


Thanks Peter. yes have double door and right door has "gallery" door where you can open it to just access the items on the side(condiments etc.). Dint get the second ice maker. I'm pushed over all the way to left where it's hitting the cabinet. Maybe I can sand som off the side of the cabinet. I swear if I get only 1/4-1/2" more the door will have enough clearance to open. Uggggh...lol guess I'm spending my Sunday, in between football..lol, figuring this out. How do you trim your granite counter?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

My refrigerator bay is boxed in (bordered by cabinet grade sides...but on my right hand side I have a granite counter that projects 1.25" over the cabinet. It is a square corner.

The fit is such that if I nip off a 45 degree corner (actually about a 30 degree corner) the fully recessed refrigerator right hand door will open fully and it's hinge stop will stop the door before it hits the counter edge) 

I'l nip it with a diamond blade on one of my grinders. I should use a wet blade, but I'll mitigate it with a spray bottle of water. I have some diamond polishing pads to make the cut a little better finish. I won't be able to put my counters bevel on that corner, but it's not that visible where the refer is located in the kitchen.

I really inspected the hinge, looking for some method that I could block the hinge from opening fully. My concern is that someone would open the door fully, and denting/creasing the SS door front. I can't figure out any retrofit way of doing that.

I was able to get about 3.5" of recess without a problem hitting that counter corner... but I would like to get it fully flush, especially considering the work to expand the refrigerator bay into the garage.

If you discover any method to alter that hinge from opening fully, please let me know. But I'm pretty sure I'll have to nip that corner.

Best

peter


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

Well I sanded the wall a bit in the area of the lower half of the door but it's still hitting the wall....uuuggghh ..sh$&.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I'd get out a level and put it on the fridge and the wall.
Looks like the fridge is leaning left. (Or is the wall leaning right ?) 

If the fridge is out of plumb and is corrected, it may give you the additional clearance that you need.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

If there's a counter on the left with a normal overhang, that's easier to deal with than the wall.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Put a level on the wall. If it's level your floor isn't. The new refrigerators are made with very thin metal. You can raise one front leg or the other and actually torque the box one way or another. Look at the top of the two doors. Are they even across the top? On the ceramic tile floors if they are not perfectly level it can cause some issues with the new box. For some reason we see a lot of the ceramic floors dip down towards the back. It's easy to see if you take a straight edge across the floor. And it's possible only one side is low in the back. If the doors are level at the top I don't think there is much you can do with it.


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for all th help guys. So I had my friend come by and cut the wall back..lol and resupoort the header. Now some wall and floor patch work.


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

Here another photo.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i was going to say to do that. but thought it to be a bit extreme, though not difficult.


----------

